# Lowrance x-4 Pro



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Any one have an opinion? 

I bought one this weekend and TM mounted the transducer. Successfully had depth and water temperature displayed. However, no fish arches. After second time out it would only start in Simulation mode. After doing some reading I've observed I need to put the unit on a separate battery from the trolling motor and keep all wires away from other wires, rubber around the TM mound, possibly separate ground...etc. Didn't know if that would remedy the simulation mode problem or if I have a bad transducer. (No observable transducer cable damage.)

I know it's a low end unit and I can hear the humminbird guys already snickering. 

Is there a Lowrance CS contact for us Lowrance guys? 

Any wisdom is appreciated.


----------

